# P0107 and B0307



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The second code is likely resultant.....don't waste your time with it until the first code problem is resolved, clear it, and see if it recurs.

Rob


----------



## Heizenburgh (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot Rob! I'll give it a shot


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried to look up B0307 in my 2013 manual, but I can't find that code or anything like it. Can you double-check that code? Because when I see "feedback circuit open", I'm thinking this is an electrical problem that has nothing to do with any vacuum leak. Meaning, it's probably not a false code.


----------



## Heizenburgh (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually checked it several times because I couldn't find that in the manual either. I'll check again when I get home today. I probably won't have a chance to fix it until next week anyway


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe it's an issue with the code reader. Perhaps stop by a parts store and see what their reader says.


----------

